# Timberwolves Shopping 6th Pick For Veteran



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

> The Timberwolves, desperate to win now and with Kevin Garnett about to enter his 12th season, are trying to trade their No. 6 overall pick in next month's NBA draft for a veteran player. But because the draft has no high-impact players, the Wolves are having trouble finding a team that wants to deal.


Link
RealGM 
Thoughts?
We can maybe draft Gay out of 6th. It a pretty good deal. I made the same thread in T-Wolves' board too, I am thinking trading Howard away.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

It would have to be Howard and something good like Head. Only problem here is salaries. We would have to take on some really bad contracts in return. Looking at their roster I really don't see how a deal with Houston would be possible.

Someone tell me how crappy this would be.

Wolves Trade:
Jaric
Blount
#6

Rockets Trade:
JHo
Swift
Head

TWolves want to get rid of Jaric and the bad contract they gave him. Blount is not happy there and they need some size on the interior. Which they get in JHo/Swift. With McCants maybe they try and make Head a PG???

Rockets get Marco "Sura" Jaric the backup center they need to replace Deke and another young player without having to give up the #8 pick. ONLY problem is you would now be relying on a rookie PF that you draft and you must really think highly of Chuck Hayes to deplete your PF rotation.

Give the two rookies a year to grow into players and look to make a strong run in year two. We could still make the playoffs with a rookie at PF and a few key offseason pickups.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Key word is "impact". I dont think Juwan Howard or Stromile Swift are considered impact players.

Im sure the Wolves are thinking more along the lines of Corey Maggette and Sam Cassell. Maybe Hudson, Hassell, Griffin and No. 6 for Maggette, Cassell, and Quinton Ross. Although I doubt LAC would do this because of how frugal they are.


LAC
PG: Shaun Livingston | Troy Hudson | Daniel Ewing
SG: Cuttino Mobley | Trent Hassell
SF: Rudy Gay | Vladimir Radmanovic (FA) | Yaroslav Korolev
PF: Elton Brand | Eddie Griffin | James Singleton
CN: Chris Kaman | Zeljko Rebraca | Paul Davis (34)

MIN
PG: Sam Cassell | Marko Jaric | Anthony Carter
SG: Ricky Davis | Rashad McCants | Quinton Ross
SF: Corey Maggette | Hassan Adams (36) | Steve Novak (37)
PF: Kevin Garnett | Mark Madsen | Justin Williams (57)
CN: Mark Blount | Francisco Elson (FA) | Justin Williams (57)


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

This is probably very unlikely but it would certainly work nicely for Houston. If we had the sixth pick to go along with our No. 8 then we could bring in either Brandon Roy or Rudy Gay at No. 6 and then draft Cedric Simmons or Sheldon Williams at No. 8. But I don't see this happening for us. The combo of Juwon Howard, Stromile Swift, and Luther Head just isn't a very attractive deal to me. If we threw in Rafer instead of Stro the deal would probably look better from Minny's standpoint, and then the Rockets could draft either Marcus Williams or Randy Foye with the eighth pick to give us another PG to go along with Marco Jaric.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

S&T with Wesley?? He's a veteran. :biggrin:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

If they can't get any proven veterans, we could always try Sura (barring he passes a physical) and the #8 for the #6. It lets them go for whichever PG they want, and the Rockets address a need by drafting Gay or Roy.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> If they can't get any proven veterans, we could always try Sura (barring he passes a physical) and the #8 for the #6. It lets them go for whichever PG they want, and the Rockets address a need by drafting Gay or Roy.


thatd work out very well but do you think we could package something together for the 6th pick without giving away the 8th?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i think we are missing the fact that mchale is an idiot.

i say juwan for the #6


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

I Start Fires said:


> i think we are missing the fact that mchale is an idiot.
> 
> i say juwan for the #6


excellent exploitation :clap:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Give 'em Stro, they seem like a team that'd take him. And def. package the 8th pick with the trade, we don't need 2 top 10 picks, just one that can fill a need at MRC pointed out.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Give 'em Stro, they seem like a team that'd take him. And def. package the 8th pick with the trade, we don't need 2 top 10 picks, just one that can fill a need at MRC pointed out.


IMO MN would never give up their 6pk for anybody on our team we'd be willing to let go? But I'll play the impossible insane trade proposal game here guys :biggrin: 

Houston sends STRO/LAMPE/SURA 32ndPk and a possibly a future 1st rdpk (lot protected) for 6th pk (Troy Hudson/Mark Blount) this way they get rid of two deals/players they don't want and we get the 6/8 selections for as said Gay/Carney and Cedric Simmons. We keep Howard and mold Simmons, we sign Padgett for 3pt% and Mike James, sign Richie Frahm as Tracy's backup he will need rest during the season. Of course sign Hayes as well.

Alston/MJ/Head
Carney/MJ/Head
Tracy/Frahm/Hayes
Howard/Simmons/Hayes/Padgett
Yao/Mark Blount
IR/Hudson


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

^^Carney should be T-Mac's backup, instead of Frahm who I think is a guard and a bum.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

do we actually want Blount and his attitude at this organization?


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

blount is a good player .. maybe he just needs a change of scenery


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

chn353 said:


> blount is a good player .. maybe he just needs a change of scenery


Another one??


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Swift + 8th pick
for
Hudson + 6th pick

or jaric for that matter... there's no one in particular the wolves reall need out of this draft considering they need to improve now, while KG is still playing up to his current level.
i think the pick will end up with the knicks for marbury somehow, but food for thought none the less.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

If McHale had any common sense he wouldn't be considering any of these. How could a guy like Stromile Swift or Juwon Howard help a team more than a Rudy Gay, Brandon Roy, Tyrus Thomas, or Marcus Williams? If we would be willing to so easily trade these guys then how much could they be valued by any other team? If Swift and Howard couldn't make an impact for an injury-depleted Houston team this season then how much of an impact can they be expected to make for the Wolves or any other team in the League? But like I Start Fires mentioned, with McHale running things in Minny, pulling off a steal of a trade is very possible.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

I dont think two picks are really gonna be that much use in this draft. If we are really set on getting Gay or Roy, then package someone with the 8th pick for Minny's 6th. But otherwise, just stay where we are and take whoever is the best available and fits our needs. 

To chn353...lets no get lured into another "he just needs new scenery situation"...that approach worked "wonders" this season. Last thing i want is too busts on this team, taking up considerable cap space.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

reno2000 said:


> To chn353...lets no get lured into another "he just needs new scenery situation"...that approach worked "wonders" this season. Last thing i want is too busts on this team, taking up considerable cap space.


most players do need a change of scenery though.. and btw its lets not... not lets no

and its *two* busts ye?


----------



## Fairsportsfan (Aug 10, 2005)

I think they want a impact player not howard or swift. They want kg to stay not to leave, lol.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

chn353 said:


> most players do need a change of scenery though.. and btw its lets not... not lets no


This is what you get with Blount, besides his horrible contract.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

give them stro, richie frahm, luther head and juwan howard

eeeh i dont think i could let luther go.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Frahm? I thought they waived him, and we picked him up.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

cornholio said:


> This is what you get with Blount, besides his horrible contract.


This is the exact reason why we dont want blount. A change of scenery did him no good when he left boston, whats the chance JVG depressing offence is gonna spark a fire under his butt.



chn353 said:


> most players do need a change of scenery though.. and btw its lets not... not lets no
> 
> and its *two* busts ye?


ye ye...whatever...you obviously were able to understand it if you corrected me.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

took a while to decipher what you were saying


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

when kg retires or leaves minny, the wolves are so ****ed. blowing another draft is the last thing they need. 

i really feel sorry for kg.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

Once KG leaves, the Twolves will have alot of cap room and can sign some big names. Who knows, Lebron James might go to wolves


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

I doubt Lebron is even going to leave the Cavs, his local team, let alone go to Twolves with their renowned crappy management led by McHale.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

cornholio said:


> This is what you get with Blount, besides his horrible contract.


That is not what it looks like, that is a beautiful pass to KG, he has practised that pass for years


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Its as if the ball is 1000 degrees. Blount likes playing hot potato.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

blount's passing skills will silence steve nash


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I want to see KG go to the Knicks. It would be interesting. It'll never happen, but I'd love to see Francis, Curry, Frye and Lee traded for KG and, say, Blount.

PG: Marbury / N. Robinson
SG: Crawford
SF: Q. Richardson / J. Rose / Q. Woods
PF: Garnett / M. Rose / Taylor
C: Blount / J. Butler / J. James

PG: Francis / Banks / Hudson
SG: Roy / McCants / Jaric
SF: R. Davis / Lee
PF: Frye / Madsen
C: Curry / Griffin

(How does this relate to the Rockets or the 6th pick? I don’t know.)


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> It would have to be Howard and something good like Head. Only problem here is salaries. We would have to take on some really bad contracts in return. Looking at their roster I really don't see how a deal with Houston would be possible.
> 
> Someone tell me how crappy this would be.
> 
> ...


I think that trade is pretty decent, we get Blount who can come in and give us maybe 10-15 minutes tops, he's not a long haul man, but just for 15 minutes, he's good enough. As for giving up Juwan and Swift, I really don't mind, Juwan's contract will expire in about 2 years and Swift can maybe learn a thing or two under KG (which I doubt, but maybe MN management will think so). We get Jaric who they don't want, and satisfy JVG's damn *** about not having enough pointguards, thus I think this could be a winning situation along with them getting a nice young guy in Lu who can play the one or the two. If need be we'll throw in Sura as well.


----------

